# Cruze Hatch Pics From SEMA



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

First, a couple of disclaimers, that the pics below are not of a Cruze diesel; second they are of the Cruze BlueLine version. I personally need to see a car "in person," to determine how it looks to me. Internet and magazine pics are just things I need to personally confirm (or deny). I need to do many 360 degree walkarounds. Did that for a couple of hours over the three days at SEMA. I really like the looks of the car. 

In a separate thread I am shortly going to post tonight, allow me to share my driving impressions of the hatch, and some "potential" parallel components for the '18 diesel hatch. But more important, that thread will have some positive driving impressions by a professional driving school Chief Instructor on what the gas Cruze hatch is like to drive on a racetrack.










It is, IMO, a cute hatch. And it drives great (see separate thread).

















Here is a closeup of the "differences" on the BlueLine version pictured.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

then why in the diesel section?


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Admin/mods, thanks for moving this...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to Gen 2 Appearance forum.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I thought I might like one of these from pics, when they started to arrive at my local dealership, not sure, they seem kinda smaller than I thought, need to drive one but not really wanting another car at this point.


----------



## 28c_Beta (Sep 18, 2016)

Holy crap, it seems that SEMA's pretty lit this year. Chevy came out with a lot of nice exhibits.


----------

